

50 Things I Learned in 2011 - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/50-things-i-learned-in-2011/

======
richardburton
_Skyrim will kill your social life. But social life < slaying dragons anyday._

Hilarious!

 _Prediction for 2012: Facebook IPO surges before tumbling down within four
months as children and senior citizens overrun the site._

I think Path could smoke Facebook eventually.

~~~
puranjay
I don't know what it says about me, but I accidentally logged into my Dad's
Facebook account when I was visiting home last week. His total notifications:
12.

Then I logged into my account. My total notifications: 1.

My Dad's 67. He and his buddies are everywhere on Facebook.

------
puranjay
Edit: Wordpress somehow got the numbers all wrong. It's still 50 things though
:)

------
samstave
I am not so sure about 41. I use Dropbox with all my virtual team, daily and
it has really changed the way we work - but there are a LOT of limitations
with Dropbox. I think there is definitely room for more than one player -
especially if that other player figures out teams far better.

